# Jaguar XK8~I think you will like this one/Yorkshire Detailing



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*Here we have a Jaguar XK8 in what i would describe as a kitten compared to a roaring puddy tat

The owner just said "do what you can with it, i know its a bit of a mess"

I think you will feel his pain when you see the pictures

So here we go and after its relatively short journey from Dewsbury to the unit which is situated at Junction 30 of the M1 it arrived looking in a rather sorry state









































































Laquer Peel around the wing mouldings




































Roof had seen better days










Engine bay was looking a tad worn




























Wheels up first and treated to R-6IX Decon Cleanse, which is a Non Toxic fallout remover but also has some serious skills in the cleaning department. These had been cleaned prior to this step with the old non fallout removing R-6IX which did an excellent job in shifting the grime.




























This can also be used as a pre wash which aids in the removal of the not so embedded surface contamination, just an inch in the foam bottle topped with water



















After plenty of hrs washing, cleansing and decontaminating it was moved into the unit for claying and after a wipe over with IPA to remove any residue the fun began.










After one hit and requiring further refining stages(stages:speechles)





































After a goof few hrs getting the bonnet cut and to a level that I was happy with prior to refining it was boot lid time.





































Same treatment around the whole of the car removing pretty much everything there was.














































And in no particular order









































































The wing moulding I took back to the grip point of the clearcoat and then applied a thin edge of clear to the effected point. Now while this looks messy it was reduced further with a Scholl Concepts spider sandwich pad just to take the edge off it, unfortunately didnt get a pic after completion.










The badges were pretty much shot so a quick fizzle over and wella.

Before










After










This was with me for a whole week and after many stages of machine work and refining I rolled it outside for some fun in the sun prior to application of the protection. All my wipedowns are done with Upol System 20 panel wipe and not done with the ever ageing IPA as this simply is not sufficient enough to remove 100% of polishing oils.





































Moved back inside and treated to everything R-Series of which is my own brand and range, 2 coats of R-5VE were applied with R-2WO sandwiched between. After a couple of hrs Defiance was applied and left this finish. Roof was treated to Fabsil, tyres dressed with R-7VEN and chrome work polished with R-4UR.



























































































Engine bay treated to ACF-50 after a thorough clean



















Interior was steam cleaned and treated to Zaino Leather care and rolled outside for some final shots before client pick up. except he turned up whilst doing this.



























































































The client then told me he was taking it to the Regional XK car show, of which i do not for various reasons entertain but he then provided me with this upon his return when he dropped of his XKR for the same treatment.

Wasn't aimed for but still a nice addition.










SO thanks for looking and dont forget to follow us on Facebook
​*


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice one Russ. :thumb:

Cracking job.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Excellent car, excellent colour & excelllent job!


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Top gloss and reflections. Great job :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow.... That was some turnaround..... I love the way you sorted the laquer peel...


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

What a transformation. Fantastic!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great work/write up/results :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

stunning.....as per usual

nice to have your hard work reconised by someone else outside these detailing forums

hopefully youll pick up lots of work now off the back of this

didnt realise you could go

lockdown......qdtropic....lockdown

will this enhance the shine and or the durability?

would love to see the xkr :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work and write up.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Good work there Russ, certainly enough there to keep even you out of trouble ;-)
Looks such a lot better, nicely done


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lovely work Russ


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice one russ, very thorough work and a top finish


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## Jonathank (Nov 4, 2012)

Beautiful work. I love that colour on a Jag.


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

I enjoyed this write up, excellent work and great turn around on what was a sorry looking Jag. I liked seeing the way you sorted the clear coat. Nice to get a trophy to boot!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

neilb62 said:


> Wow.... That was some turnaround..... I love the way you sorted the laquer peel...


Yeah its only a tidy up but it did look better once finished and it saved painting.



steve from wath said:


> stunning.....as per usual
> 
> nice to have your hard work reconised by someone else outside these detailing forums
> 
> ...


The guy is a top top fella, bit crazy but such a laugh, thats what its about mate, getting folk to feel they are in good hands then they can be themselves which is a bonus.

The lockdown etc yeah thats how i do it mate, gives a deeper look but Defiance first would now improve durability



Envy Valeting said:


> Good work there Russ, certainly enough there to keep even you out of trouble ;-)
> Looks such a lot better, nicely done


Oh there was plenty Tim, been absolutely manic and although I knew what this was going to present me with i didnt fully expect it, the XKR of the owners is an even better turnaround.

I did an enhancement on it last year and its just been washed by others, not the owner though hes a bit busy.



ColinG said:


> I enjoyed this write up, excellent work and great turn around on what was a sorry looking Jag. I liked seeing the way you sorted the clear coat. Nice to get a trophy to boot!


Yeah the trophy was a bonus, he did play the old crazy trick on me though, told me everyone at the show thought it was tosh and he should seek help elsewhere.:lol:

Anyway thanks for all the replies and comments.


----------

